# Custom Themed Dialer Pads (With a how to do it Youself)



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is some of the Dialers i made. I will post more as i make them. i was able to do this by following the second post on this thread >>>. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1164837<br /><br />

These have to be pushed to system/app wIth root explorer or some type of root file manager or use the zip file below. I would recommend making a backup of the original dialeractivitytab.apk just in case you want to go back.

Here is a Zip file so you can put what Dialer u want in it using 7zip to replace the one that's in it. Which is Android Guy With Flames or post which one you want flashable and i'll post it as soon as i can. Thanks
http://www.multiupload.com/YNFD4P0TGZ

1
http://www.multiupload.com/XBS897XTEQ









2
http://www.multiupload.com/FCJSHVEGGL









3
http://www.multiupload.com/Q3J4RF6E9E









4
http://www.multiupload.com/5L9QBL9JB4









5
http://www.multiupload.com/1U507MN92N









6
http://www.multiupload.com/C6U1W349TG









7
http://www.multiupload.com/VN5FAGUADS









8
http://www.multiupload.com/Q2HYVPZS76









9
http://www.multiupload.com/7KERUBQAVS









10
http://www.multiupload.com/MJ1PQ7YG3C









11
http://www.multiupload.com/PLQQOCFFG2









12
http://www.multiupload.com/6BNGOTO5I7









13
http://www.multiupload.com/IO33S48KET









14
http://www.multiupload.com/ZTG2ACX4IR









15
http://www.multiupload.com/K3GCU261EZ









16
http://www.multiupload.com/0EL0B3T52G









17
http://www.multiupload.com/41KSUM4DKO









18
http://www.multiupload.com/LBUC23FX1W









19
http://www.multiupload.com/VWK2FOXTNF









20
http://www.multiupload.com/DS8W5YG97M









21
http://www.multiupload.com/70SQL7FLDU









22
http://www.multiupload.com/HJZT6KVPUV









23
http://www.multiupload.com/9K42GGYCRR









24
http://www.multiupload.com/CU4U02LQFO









25
http://www.multiupload.com/UTEYPH9V62


----------



## Droid DOES!! (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome job on these!!

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.multiupload.com/GJ18819DX2









http://www.multiupload.com/5WF1Y6HVB2









http://www.multiupload.com/JK64OBUC0J









http://www.multiupload.com/T4R2UMGYTX









http://www.multiupload.com/LQ84TT2393









Below is more i have done but couldn't put in first post.
26
http://www.multiupload.com/OBD140CQ7V









27
http://www.multiupload.com/HRPN1S1E3B









28
http://www.multiupload.com/3HY5CHM33V









29
http://www.multiupload.com/9ZHCK84OX4









30
http://www.multiupload.com/ARFXJ6Y8CA









31
http://www.multiupload.com/J62WGOZ8II









32
http://www.multiupload.com/6AYB2ZX0WM









33
http://www.multiupload.com/LE0FZK7NE3









Raverx3x made these next two.

http://www.multiupload.com/IWIV6HIVJ8









http://www.multiupload.com/10OAG86CB5


----------



## Droid DOES!! (Jul 17, 2011)

lenny hodapp said:


> Thanks glad you like them. I will do request if you have a picture you want instead. Just make it close to 480*454 or bigger and I can see what I can do.


I really appreciate the offer! I'm a themer too and already have a custom dialer. Maybe we could team up on a version sometime 

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

"Droid DOES!! said:


> I really appreciate the offer! I'm a themer too and already have a custom dialer. Maybe we could team up on a version sometime
> 
> This thread has been Thunder struck!!


Maybe.


----------



## gwwjpd (Jul 18, 2011)

Those look sweet. I doubt anyone but me would want this one. But if you can, can you do something with this

Edit: I just saw this was in the Galaxy S 4G section. Will these work on any Android OS? I have a Motorola Droid 1.


----------



## openandroidmove (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm a little lost.. I see these are made primarily for the SGS 4G. I see the downloads are .apk files, so I assume we need to push them through with ADB or similar process. They should work on a Vibrant as well, but you didn't include any instructions to get these installed, if there is froyo requirement or GB such as CM7. I would love to showcase your work on AndroidSPIN.com, but I need more info to post.. Get back to me ASAP.. cia Rootz or email at [email protected]


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

"gwwjpd said:


> Those look sweet. I doubt anyone but me would want this one. But if you can, can you do something with this
> 
> Edit: I just saw this was in the Galaxy S 4G section. Will these work on any Android OS? I have a Motorola Droid 1.


Tell you what if you upload the dialertabactivity.apk from your phone I will customize a dialer for you. Or you can try one of mine just backup yours first and if it works ill make with your image.


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

O.P. updated with instructions.


----------



## gwwjpd (Jul 18, 2011)

Hmmm, my D1 doesn't seem to have that apk. I've looked in system/app and in data/app. I think the dialer pad is in either the phone.apk or contacts.apk
I'll try one of the ones in the OP.

Edit: Tried one in the OP, won't install. If you feel like looking into it, here are the two apks the dialer might be in. I understand if you don't feel like trying to dev for a phone you don't have. But thanks for your time anyway.:android-smile:

View attachment 628

View attachment 629


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

gratz man u earned it brotha


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

"openandroidmove said:


> I'm a little lost.. I see these are made primarily for the SGS 4G. I see the downloads are .apk files, so I assume we need to push them through with ADB or similar process. They should work on a Vibrant as well, but you didn't include any instructions to get these installed, if there is froyo requirement or GB such as CM7. I would love to showcase your work on AndroidSPIN.com, but I need more info to post.. Get back to me ASAP.. cia Rootz or email at [email protected]


Just want to say thanks for posting these on androidspin.


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

Updated O.P. with new dialers.


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

Check third post for more dialers ran out of room on first post.


----------



## QUIETLYloud (Jun 24, 2011)

Any chance of these being made flashable? I wanted to test them out on my phone but I had a few hiccups on the first one I tried, android man with flames, lost my dialer and all... But I got it back together


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

"QUIETLYloud said:


> Any chance of these being made flashable? I wanted to test them out on my phone but I had a few hiccups on the first one I tried, android man with flames, lost my dialer and all... But I got it back together


I can make a flashable one or I can make a zip file and you can put the one you want in it with 7zip. It's up to you. Always backup or just rename your old one. If you rename it to something like DialerTabActivity.apk1 it will keep the file. Then you can just paste the new one and if you don't like it just delete the 1 on your old apk and you will have it back.


----------



## QUIETLYloud (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response I think I'll have to take option two


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

"QUIETLYloud said:


> Thanks for the quick response I think I'll have to take option two


Option 2 from O.P.? You want me to make a flashable zip for you? If so which one I have android guy with flames in O.P. Did you try that one to make sure it works on your phone?


----------



## cybok0 (Jun 24, 2011)

lenny hodapp said:


> Option 2 from O.P.? You want me to make a flashable zip for you? If so which one I have android guy with flames in O.P. Did you try that one to make sure it works on your phone?


I actually use that one. It was easy to just rename the old one and push the new one.:smile3:


----------



## QUIETLYloud (Jun 24, 2011)

I was referring to your response... I used the rename option... It's working for me.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

"QUIETLYloud said:


> I was referring to your response... I used the rename option... It's working for me.
> 
> Thank you for the help!


Your welcome.


----------



## neocorteqz (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you lenny for posting this.


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

"neocorteqz said:


> Thank you lenny for posting this.


Your welcome.


----------

